# Conformable stair runner



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I used this drop on a set of stairs today.
It was love at first sight!! Both sides have a four inch wide material that you can form and mold to fit the stairs perfectly! It stayed in place throughout the day. It fit so well I left it in place. These things are great!! The 15 foot runner covered 12 risers and treads.

Be careful, they make one with conformable material on both sides and another with material only on one side of runner. It is suggested that the one sided one could be used for hand rails on the steps.

Sage


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's a link:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

got a few of em. they're pretty nice to drag along when painting walls as well.


----------



## WESTERN Painting (Feb 5, 2011)

You know, I have never seen these... 

Now I gotta look for them and try it! One of my biggest peevs is re adjusting drop sheets on stairs. They NEVER stay in place...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I got one in the mail a while back from 3M on a promotional thing they had going on. Havent had a chance to use it yet though stair runner


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah they kick ass for sure.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice to find this older post. I keep looking at them in the store and wondering if they'd be worth it. Sounds as if they are.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

They are worth it, just make sure you buy the one with conformable runners on BOTH sides.
Sage


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the single sided ones are for stair railings.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I got one in the mail a while back from 3M on a promotional thing they had going on. Havent had a chance to use it yet though stair runner


 Me too. They work pretty well


----------



## designer-fixit (Aug 31, 2010)

where did you purchase the runner? if you dont mind me asking. my sister has steep stairs in her home and they are hard wood with out any carpet. i dont like it, not safe. let me know where so i can get em for her as a gift. great info, thanks.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

not available in Canadian home depot.

Maybe I should drive across the border sometime and do a USA paint supplies shopping trip.


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

Going to pick one of these up and see how it works. Never heard of them before I seen this thread.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard good things about these as well, thanks for sharing


----------

